# Cyptocoryne moehlmannii



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Cyptocoryne moehlmannii flowered! 
The spike came up quick - I first noticed it emerging about a week ago and today I checked
and it was in full bloom. Its a nice color - its also got a little yellow on the inside of the spathe - couldnt take a picture of it though.

Enjoy....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Whoa! Slow down there bud or you'll surpass the rest of us. Nice job.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!
I got a ways to go before I catch up to you guys - if at all.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ha! You got me beat.

I've got some nice looking plants, but no flowers yet. Might have to start loading up on the P.

Great job by the way.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Jim - what are you growing your plants in?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm experimenting with some different substrates; peat, peat/sand mix, flourite, hydroton, and leaf mould. My leaf mould cultures are the newest, so I don't have enough growing time to show any real results yet.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice!! Nice color too. These are too cool.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey! I just noticed another spike emerging on this same plant! Sweet!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

...and a third spike - this one is on a different plant.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice one, Ghazanfar Ghori . How do you get the flower to be so nice.

Most of my cryptocoryne flowers are small. Is there a lack of certain thing? 
Thanks


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

ts168 said:


> Nice one, Ghazanfar Ghori . How do you get the flower to be so nice.
> 
> Most of my cryptocoryne flowers are small. Is there a lack of certain thing?
> Thanks


Probably the high P - its supposed to increase the number and size of blooms in general.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Some quick plant nutrition 101;

Nitrogen is the first major element responsible for the vegetative growth of plants above ground. With a good supply, plants grow sturdily and mature rapidly, with rich, dark green foliage. 

The second major element in plant nutrition, phosphorus is essential for healthy growth, strong roots, fruit and flower development, and greater resistance to disease. 

The third major plant nutrient, potassium oxide is essential for the development of strong plants. It helps plants to resist diseases, protects them from the cold and protects during dry weather by preventing excessive water loss.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Ghazanfar Ghori and Jim.

So i think all those Nitrogen, phosphoru and potassium oxide are powder form which we need to mix them with water? or is there a form of capsule ?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You can use most OTS ferts - just look at their NPK ratios and choose one that's
higher in P. Use in small amounts to see how your plants react first.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The N-P-K ratios are a percentage of nutrients in relation to the total weight of the fertilzer.

So if you have a 5 pound box of Miracle-Gro 15-30-15, 15 percent, or 0.75 pounds of the box is Nitrogen, 30 percent, or 1.5 pounds is Phosphorous, and 15 percent , 0.75 pounds is Potassium.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've got some stuff for tomatos here it's 15-40-15 or something...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the same plant....










That scale is in inches.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar,
First of all, congratulation. Very nice flower you have there.

Read the recent post of "Are we stunting our crpyt" speculating that smaller pot lead to smaller plant. That doesn't seems to apply to your crypts. I notice that your plants are mostly grew in small hydroponic pots and yet they grow so well, and they blossum.

I presume you are using mainly ADA aquasoil 50% and Leaf compose 50% as you recommend it very often in your post. Just wondering whether you can share your setup and fertilising regime as you must have done something "very right" to be so successful in keeping your crypts.

Thanks.


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

That one is pretty.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

What might be an interesting test it to divide the clump in half, leave half in that pot and put half in a pot twice as tall and twice as wide.

Maybe I'm imagining it but to me the newest leaves look a little pot-bound.

Note also the comments I made in the "are we stunting out plants" thread were specifically referring to submersed plants.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yoong said:


> Ghazanfar,
> First of all, congratulation. Very nice flower you have there.
> 
> Read the recent post of "Are we stunting our crpyt" speculating that smaller pot lead to smaller plant. That doesn't seems to apply to your crypts. I notice that your plants are mostly grew in small hydroponic pots and yet they grow so well, and they blossum.
> ...


He has a small nuclear reactor in his basement and his Crypt setup is right next to it. He uses photoshop quite extensively to edit the erie blue glow out of all his plants. :twisted:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yoong said:


> Ghazanfar,
> First of all, congratulation. Very nice flower you have there.
> 
> Read the recent post of "Are we stunting our crpyt" speculating that smaller pot lead to smaller plant. That doesn't seems to apply to your crypts. I notice that your plants are mostly grew in small hydroponic pots and yet they grow so well, and they blossum.
> ...


Thank you. I don't think I'm doing anything special to get these plants to grow.
Here's the setup information.

40G breeder style aquarium w/ glass lid.
Coralife T-5 twin tube light fixture on for 12 hrs / day.
Tapwater, 2" with a small powerhead in the middle of the tank to circulate the water.
Water params - temp is 76F, pH is 5.8-6.2

I'll post pictures later tonight....


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghanzafar,

Thanks for sharing. I think I need to add another light tube and may be that will help the growth and bloom.


----------

